# 7.5" Gauge Phoenix Sound Installation



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I wasn't exactly sure where to post this, I figured this was the best spot.

We are looking at adding a phoenix sound system to our 7.5" Gauge Rail Systems Gas/Hydraulic PRR FA-1 (http://www.railsystemsco.com/The FA-1.htm). We have a pretty good idea of what we need to do, I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with doing this. Our current plan is to install the sound board, second battery (attached to the primary battery in the engine), and amplifier in the engineers car. We will then install two large speakers (as big as we can get to fit) inside the engine, as well as some sort of magnetic system on one of the axle to pick up the engine RPM sound effects. The controls on the engineers car will consist of a master On/Off, a Volume nob, , and Horn buttons.

Thanks for any input,

Patrick


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't a clue how to specifically help you (though from reading the Phoenix instructions, what you plan on doing sounds reasonable), but by George, you had darned well better post some video once you get it set up!  

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite honestly, I would go and talk with an automotive electronics sound system intaller! Those guys would know just what to do to give you the best sound in the space required and would be able to make it work from that little Phoenix board! My $.02!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Patrick, 
I have a Roll Models battery-powered steeple cab loco with sound installed by the manufacturer. There is a Phoenix sound system card in the control box which is connected to an automotive sound amplifier in the cab. It has big speakers and I'm quite content not to turn the sound all the way up. I'm sure that you can figure out a way to use a Phoenix board and connect its speaker output to an automotive amplifier.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

When I saw the thread title my first thought was "How big of a sub-woofer can you fit?" Get thee to the Auto sound shop, someone there will love the challenge.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I had thought at one time of adding Phoenix sound to my 1 1/2 scale Baldwin Electric. But the growl out of the FOUR electric motors on this thing out-perform the Phoenix. I did want it for the bell and horn and other sounds, but never got around to installing.










Photo taken many, many years ago at Los Angeles Live Steamers-probably 1988 or 89.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea, the gas/hydraulic engine makes a nice sound, and gives a good shake to the engine - however I really want the horn and bell, and would love to have the alco rumble just over the engine noise, and hear it rev up when going faster. I figure its really the last thing we really need for the engine.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Patrick, 

Check out this Phoenix manual...it shows the wiring diagram for ride-on trains: 

http://www.phoenixsound.com/pdf/2k2Handbook.pdf 

Keith


----------

